# 2006 SE-R O2 Sensor Issue....



## woketman (Mar 5, 2006)

My 2006 SE-R (my baby!) has been acting up. For several months it will, occasionally, like once a week or so, die at low RPM as when rolling up to a red light. It will then continue doing this for a few minutes, then be fine. Once in a great while after acting up like this, it would go into limp mode. I shut her down, wait three minutes or so, start her up and all is just fine. A week or so later, does it again.

The Check Engine light never coes on. Until the other day. I had a particularly bad instance of the dying at low RPM and entering limp mode, then the Check Engine light came on. I got out me code reader and I had a P0131 code (O2 sensor before the coverter, low voltage).

Can anyone here on the forum confirm that these symptoms are consistent with an intermittently failing O2 sensor? What is the consensus? Just replace the sensor? Looks relatively easy to get to. Will I need a special socket?

If the consensus is to replace it, anyone know of the best deal on a new sensor?

I'd rather not just replace it just to find that was not the problem. Thanks all of you!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

o2's will not make it do that. Sounds like a crank/cam sensor. Have you had the car to a dealer? There is a recall on the crank/cam sensors so you can call a local dealer to run a ServComm on you cars VIN. Also another long shot would be the IPDM. I have been seeing alot of those across the board lately just dying.


----------



## woketman (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks, I'll ckeck it out!


----------

